# why is my female rat humping the others..



## sunshadow

so ok. i know they are ALL girls i checked and double checked and triple checked < cant afford no babies! > but my one rat is humping the others. is she just being dominate? cause then she'll roll the one girl over so her belly is facing up and then they start playing. i know in dogs its a dominace thing but not so sure with rats!


----------



## Jackie

Yep, it's a dominance thing. The one doing the humping is going to most likely be your alpha rat or rat that is trying to become the alpha rat.


----------



## sunshadow

lol thatds what i Thought but wasnt sure. The two hoods (dumbo and a fancy) do that to the others alot


----------



## Kaliloca

My girls both do that humping/breeding thing. 

It's not one doing it more then the other.... They take turns. So, for my girls, it's a sort of playing thing.


----------



## sunshadow

lol the other girls are definately not joining in lmao so im guessing the two hoods will duke it out at some point to figure out who alpha? or can they be co alphas?


----------



## 3 ratties

Haha as the others said its just a dominance/alpha type behavior.. It's making the other one "submit" or it could be horomones. Such as when a human teenager has urges, maybe rats get urges too and need to get it out lol. I have three girls and I've never seen them hump. I think it'd be pretty funny lol. My rats are still young though and haven't reached puberty yet 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sunshadow

well yanno im not exactly sure how old they are as i got them from petsmart. but they where pretty small wen i got them soooo now would prolly be about the right time lol


----------



## karip

Kaliloca said:


> My girls both do that humping/breeding thing.
> 
> It's not one doing it more then the other.... They take turns. So, for my girls, it's a sort of playing thing.


Mine too. I think they switch days-chase, tackle, wrestle, mount, flip over, and power groom is their basic routine!

What's funnier is that when we try to separate them, to give the submissive rat of the day a break, she runs back to her sister and teases her like she's begging to be chased. It's so obvious they are having fun. 

A visual, with only minor mounting: http://youtu.be/80MSueewLb8


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

